# Audio system help



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

The first picture shows Ethernet cables used for computer networking.

As for the to others, I have not seen speakers that used that infrastructure before.


----------



## ajsgolf (Jul 25, 2016)

Then maybe this is where those ceiling speaker wire is running to and on the back of one of the speakers was just a black and red wire connected to the back of the speaker. Why then are there some different color cables shown in the image and how are some black and red cables bundled together? The panels you see in the image are not being used and the cables were disconnected from them. Not sure what to make of all those cables. Any suggestions?


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

What a mess.
I see Cat 5 computer cables and other "stuff".
I've not seen cat5 used as speaker wire before either. For audio you only need 2 conductors per speaker, usually a "+" and a "-", white and black or red and black.
I suppose cat5 could be for a speaker with "smart" features. Or maybe cat5 was all they had?
Anyway I'd start by researching the labeling on those 2 wall-mounted controls.
If worse comes to worse you could use the cat 5 but good luck!


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

"Direct Source Control" looks to be made by RUSSOUND and they appear to be wholesale only to contractors.
Did you get any paperwork? I'd be getting back to the installer and insist somebody get out to your location to explain what you've got.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

It IS a Russound system that someone has tekn the main control from., and it looks like the remains of an old CA6.4 system.


PM me with some more detail and I may be able to help you sort it out, as I am still a Russound dealer.


Need the number on the back of the keypads to be sure.


The cat 5's are used for controlling the main unit (on, off, source select, volume, etc, etc), and speaker wiring connects directly to the main unit.


The direct access keypad was IR programmed to control something like a Tuner, CD, player, etc, etc. (channel select, cd select, play, stop, pause, etc, etc).


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

You may have to start by tracing the wires. The easiest method would be by use of tone tracer. A decent one can can be purchased for between $25 and $50 on-line.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Can you post some photos of the back of those 2 controllers?


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

https://www.jeffgeerling.com/articles/computing/2015/everything-over-cat5

It's a semi-new thing to use internet cables for audio due to its insulating properties. I think the general rule is if your speakers pull under 4amps you can use it, else should probs run thick shielded in-wall speaker wire. 

Personally I decided I'd rather not mess with it for my audio, but I've used it for video over S-Video/HDMI in the past.


----------

